# trimmings



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I have some free trimmings of different kinds of plants.
Not sure the name but some pearl weed and other red plants and rotalas.
Need it gone today though.
If not, will be tossed in trash.

Text Jason 469-951-0098

Thank you


----------



## Rodgie (Dec 28, 2017)

How much will be the shipping fee?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sorry will be for local only due to current plants conditions


----------

